# Thelma and Louise Available for Adoption from the Animal Welfare League of Alexandria



## rubytuesday (Jul 23, 2013)

There are currently two old girls available for adoption from my local animal shelter. They are both estimated to be 2 years and 2 months. Thelma is black and Louise is a PEW. 

http://awla.convio.net/site/PageServer?pagename=home


----------



## rubytuesday (Jul 23, 2013)

I inquired about their background yesterday at the shelter when I was there to register my cats. The lady at the adoption desk said they were surrendered by their owner's mother when she went away to college since she didn't take them and her mother didn't want to take care of them. She said they are social and like cheez-its. Although when I was there they were sleeping in their hammock and wouldn't budge.


----------

